# What to do with the Romaine??



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, our fridge broke down, thankfully its winter not summer. We have a plan to use up most stuff in the next couple of days and in the meantime are using frozen jugs of water and bowls filled with packed snow to keep the temp in the fridge down. Its working OK for now.
The only thing we need to find a use for in the next couple of days is a 18oz package of Romaine hearts. 
I need a good use for this that even the kids will like and doesn't need perishable items to make.
I have plenty of spices, olive oil, and some things to use up yet are butter, ranch dressing, lemongrass dressing.
Help!!


----------



## merstar (Feb 2, 2008)

Are you looking to use just canned stuff or do you have any cheese, cold cuts, etc. to use up? If so, you can make a chef's salad with the romaine.
If not, you can make a salad with shredded or chopped romaine, canned beans, canned or frozen corn, tomatoes, red onions, etc.

Also, you can make a romaine soup with shredded romaine, chicken broth, beans, sauteed onions and garlic, a couple of canned tomatoes and their juices, canned corn, spices, etc.  Add the romaine at the end of cooking, cover and steam just until wilted.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

Anything non perishable that I already have. That includes the above mentioned plus a couple of cans of sweet corn, a bag of lentils, a bag of twist pasta, and rice.
We want to avoid going out for more supplies for a couple of days, just long enough to get a new fridge in hopefully.
The thing is I already have the fixing for salad so making the Romaine into a salad would not be preferred, that would be too much salad in the next couple of days. And when I get done making the lettuce I have into a salad there will not be any dressing left over except the lemongrass, and even though it is marked as dressing it tastes more to a sauce to me. That might keep though as we have not opened it.

Some sort of soup would be great if I could incorporate onions, potatoes, chicken bullion (I don't have any broth but the bullion can be substituted I am sure.) and maybe the canned corn? I also have some garlic as well for flavoring. I can even zest some grapefruit.

I have never used Romaine or anything in a soup so it has me nervous, and I would prefer a TNT or detailed step by step instructions on how to use it in a soup.

Thanks again!


----------



## merstar (Feb 2, 2008)

The romaine soup is T&T, but nothing specifically written down. Treat the romaine as you would spinach or chard.  Can give you the basic method and amounts:
Sautee onion (l large, chopped) and garlic, crushed and chopped (4-6 large cloves), in 3 -4 Tbsp oil. And 3 or 4 canned tomatoes and their juices. Heat a few minutes. Add about 5 cans broth,  2-3 cans of beans (your choice), 1 can corn, and spices of choice. Add shredded romaine (about 2 large hearts), raise heat, bring to a boil, cover pot, lower heat to around medium, and gently boil/steam just until wilted.
Serve with French baguette and  top soup with grated Parmigiano Reggiano (optional)


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

OK, I think I can give that a try, suppose I can use the lentils for this, and I did just find some left over chopped tomatoes in the fridge, still has a little juice left as well.
I won't be using it until probably Monday or Tuesday, so I will wait and see if anyone else has some ideas as well, looks like the package has 4 hearts in it so I would have 2 left over.
Thank you for your help, it does sound good!


----------



## merstar (Feb 2, 2008)

You're very welcome. I forgot to note that the romaine hearts should be preferably large, although it's not essential. I noted it in the above instructions.

As far as beans are concerned, I usually use a combination of canned black or white beans, plus pinto beans. Lentils might be good, also. If you make this, let me know how it turns out!


----------



## *amy* (Feb 2, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Well, our fridge broke down, thankfully its winter not summer. We have a plan to use up most stuff in the next couple of days and in the meantime are using frozen jugs of water and bowls filled with packed snow to keep the temp in the fridge down. Its working OK for now.
> The only thing we need to find a use for in the next couple of days is a 18oz package of Romaine hearts.
> I need a good use for this that even the kids will like and doesn't need perishable items to make.
> I have plenty of spices, olive oil, and some things to use up yet are butter, ranch dressing, lemongrass dressing.
> Help!!


 
Sorry to hear about your fridge. Hope it will be up & running or replaced soon. Do you have other (frozen) ingredients, i.e. beef, chicken etc, & does it have to be a soup recipe? I'll toss some ideas out. See if any appeal to you.

Other than using the romaine in a salad, the obvious that comes to mind is using lettuce in a sammich or on a burger.

Lettuce wraps is another suggestion, if you have the ingredients... i.e.

Bulgogi Lettuce Wraps

P. F. Chang's Chicken Lettuce Wraps

Or... make a caesar or garden salad pizza, eggplant salad served in lettuce cups, etc.

Lettuce can be a good substitute for bread. If you have canned tuna, salmon, chicken or couscous - turn it into a lettuce wrap.

Here are some other ideas:

Boggiatto Produce Garden Hearts® Recipes

For the canned corn & potatoes - potato & corn pancakes/patties.
Cook & mash your taters, add drained corn & chopped onion - shape into patties, cover w breadcrumbs & fry em up.


----------



## Alix (Feb 2, 2008)

Got any pitas or tortillas? We are big on the chicken caesar salad wraps around here. Uses up a ton of romaine. I find romaine lasts longer than iceberg used to, are you sure you have to use it all up right away?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 2, 2008)

Well, if it lasts longer than iceberg we might be OK. The idea is to order it early next week hopefully. No pitas or tortillas, but if it lasts a couple of days then it won't be a problem to pick up some more stuff while we are out shopping for new fridges.
I thank you both for the additional ideas. Right now I am hoping the wife will let me get some sleep! She has had me working on the kitchen since Friday morning, no sleep in between. She decided now was a good time to tear out the warped Pergo flooring as well as tear out about half the cabinets. We don't have the money to completely re-hab the kitchen, which it desperately needs, but she has decided we can do some stuff to get ready for it, and now was the time for me to do it!
I am very tired....


----------



## Alix (Feb 3, 2008)

My romaine lasts easily a week or more. (I tend to buy in bulk at Costco) The only thing is that once you tear it up it needs to get used ASAP. If you have whole heads then it lasts a long long time. I've honestly never had it go bad ever.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 3, 2008)

They are 4 large heads in a package. I have not opened the package yet to use any. Using bread pans filled with packed snow as well as frozen jugs of water we are keeping the temp cool so it appears fine so far. We used up the eggs, bacon, and milk first because we were more worried about spoilage from them.
We hope to get a new fridge this week, depends on the snow. It is snowing again, and they can't deliver thru snow LOL.
Weird, but the freezer is still working just fine? Might just be a fan motor or something, but we are still replacing it. It has been beat to death by the kids over the last 9 years, broken shelves, drawers, etc. Even the freezer door is crooked now.


----------

